# Grubhub offers



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Can someone corroborate this, or was the agent talking out of his rear?

I switched from doing DD to GH over a week ago, after not having done GH for about 8 months.
The first 2 days, which were Sat, Sun, I got some pretty good offers, but also rejected quite a few.
Then came the weekdays. It was almost like GH had shut down. In fact on Tue, I did not do a single delivery.
The whole week went something like that, this past weekend was horrible, Labor day same thing. Yesterday, not much better.
On the other hand, I am reading about people making bank with GH.

I had an issue with a McD order. The customer actually unsealed the bag in front of me to verify that one of the two items he ordered was missing.
I called support to report it from my end. In speaking with the agent, I asked if business is down, or is GH just not giving me orders. He responded by saying that my acceptance rate is very low, 11% and order offers are definitely affected by this.

Thoughts?

EDIT : All this ocurred on block.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

grubhub is poop


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

There is no consistency in gig work. You just have to multi-app. DD is the most consistent, but also the most buggy, nagging and judgmental. GH is hit or miss. I've had days with good offers coming one after another so I just shut off UE. But last weekend it was the opposite. GH was spotty. UE was giving me good offers, along with its usual $2-3 crap. GH gave me a mission where I was supposed to do 5 deliveries and skip no more than 2 between 2-5PM. But they didn't give me the first offer until 3PM and no more until 4:15PM! How I am supposed to complete that?

I am "Partner Level" with a 32% AR. I can say having a block on GH does not seem to matter. I've gone whole hours that I've had scheduled where I got no offers. I may try to get my acceptance rate up for experimental purposes, because the bad offers on GH are not nearly as bad as the painfully insulting ones on DD an UE.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

DD does $2 orders. GH doesn't.

Most of the ""volume" on other platforms are non paying orders.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> I may try to get my acceptance rate up for experimental purposes, because the bad offers on GH are not nearly as bad as the painfully insulting ones on DD an UE.


What $/mile ratio are you thinking of going down to?
And what would your total value lower limit be?
Maybe I'll try it too!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> He responded by saying that my acceptance rate is very low, 11% and order offers are definitely affected by this.


I think it's because they're not using computers anymore. My acceptance rate's been lower than that in the past and I would still get frequent offers. Also, I believe they've onboarded more drivers. Monday I drove to a hotspot and got a few relatively good orders, but that's probably more due to the fact that it was Labor Day. Yesterday I tried the same thing and got bupkus until 8:30.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Can someone corroborate this, or was the agent talking out of his rear?
> 
> I switched from doing DD to GH over a week ago, after not having done GH for about 8 months.
> The first 2 days, which were Sat, Sun, I got some pretty good offers, but also rejected quite a few.
> ...


GrubHub is just up and down. My AR is 17%. Last three nights have been fantastic, last night I did $131 in four hours. However, it won’t last and tonight could be dead. Who knows?

Any way you want to slice it and dice it, It mainly comes down to how many drivers are in the same area.

The only solution is to multi app. There’s really no other answer.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> What $/mile ratio are you thinking of going down to?
> And what would your total value lower limit be?
> Maybe I'll try it too!


I might do a week parked at McD’s doing 1-2 mile runs for $5-6. Though I’m actually up to 13% on DD, I’ve not had double digits for months. 😂

That way, I won’t have to lower my per mile standards.

Disclaimer: as I’ve said multiple times, I have a very quirky delivery area that’s dead off-season. McD’s is the only consistent source of reasonable per-mile pings. They suck, but by volume they keep me consistently moving, and by taking only short trips I’m always close enough to practically shuttle.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I might do a week parked at McD’s doing 1-2 mile runs for $5-6. Though I’m actually up to 13% on DD, I’ve not had double digits for months. 😂
> 
> That way, I won’t have to lower my per mile standards.
> 
> Disclaimer: as I’ve said multiple times, I have a very quirky delivery area that’s dead off-season. McD’s is the only consistent source of reasonable per-mile pings. They suck, but by volume they keep me consistently moving, and by taking only short trips I’m always close enough to practically shuttle.


Problem is, at least in my area, GH is mostly NOT 1-2 mile deliveries. 
Its almost like they specialize in over 10. And if the amount is like about 1 to 1, and you have to drive back empty, not only have you spent a lot of time doing the delivery, but you put a lot of miles on the car too.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> GrubHub is just up and down. My AR is 17%. Last three nights have been fantastic, last night I did $131 in four hours. However, it won’t last and tonight could be dead. Who knows?
> 
> Any way you want to slice it and dice it, It mainly comes down to how many drivers are in the same area.
> 
> The only solution is to multi app. There’s really no other answer.


The problem is that now that they have tightened up, it is much much more difficult to start multiapping. You have already gotten your PhD in it. If I start now, I will probably get deactivated from both DD and GH.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It seems like most gh orders come from deep suburbia. I mean you get good offers 20-30$, but they want you to go all over the place.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> Problem is, at least in my area, GH is mostly NOT 1-2 mile deliveries.
> Its almost like they specialize in over 10. And if the amount is like about 1 to 1, and you have to drive back empty, not only have you spent a lot of time doing the delivery, but you put a lot of miles on the car too.


I've never scheduled a GH shift and as a result I'm looked upon as a spare driver to them. This means in most cases the offers I receive have already been declined by the scheduled drivers. Decent offers are a rarity.

Due to traffic, red lights, parking, apartment buildings/complexes, and other logistical challenges, $3 per mile is the bare minimum required in my market to have any chance of making reasonable money. When traffic is really heavy or restaurant waits are long, $3 per mile isn't enough. I've declined $5 per mile time-consuming offers.

The vast majority of GH offers are $1-$2 per mile, which isn't nearly enough for my market.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> The problem is that now that they have tightened up, it is much much more difficult to start multiapping. You have already gotten your PhD in it. If I start now, I will probably get deactivated from both DD and GH.


There's degrees of multiapping.

Running multiple apps simultaneously is technically multiapping but doesn't endanger your job so long as you aren't doing deliveries for more than one company at a time.

Advanced multiapping (juggling deliveries from more than one company at a time) is the type that can get you in trouble if you're not careful or you're unlucky.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

In my experience, GH offers come from Yelp. Also in my experience, they do a HORRIBLE job. Even when ordering takeout, wait times are INSANE. How it still exists is a mystery to me. I have not once had a good experience with GH on the user side.

On the driver side, I’ve had no experience at all. Not for the lack of trying. I received 2 pings in almost a year, and they were ridiculous.

Could be just my area.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

GH is so different now them when I did them. It’s odd in Chicago they’re not consistently busy because that’s where they started.

Do you sign up for blocks? I never signed up for any blocks, although we were supposed to. I just logged in & got orders. I could work all day & night & stay busy. For s time, I did just them because was tired of DD & before UE.

I stopped doing GH when they kept assigning me orders that were already very late. I also multi-app’d, not so much how Seamus does it. I’d be available on all & when I’d get a decent ping, I’d go unavailable on the others.

Yet there were times I’d stay available on other apps. A few times I accepted a GH & UE order since pickup & dropoff were nearby, but I’d go unavailable more often than do that.

GH used to be the best. But then they got greedy & started paying less & removed their US driver support & took it overseas. A lot of customers & restaurants lost faith in GH, and that’s when DD got super popular. I’m hoping GH makes a comeback because DD is the worst. DD treats drivers like children or criminals & UE just sucks now from what I hear.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Rickos69 said:


> What $/mile ratio are you thinking of going down to?
> And what would your total value lower limit be?
> Maybe I'll try it too!


I was thinking $1/mile or $5. But I've already ended my experiment. To really get my acceptance rate up I have to turn off UE, but when I did that I'd be waiting and waiting for GH offer to show up and sometimes they just don't even during a scheduled block.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> I was thinking $1/mile or $5. But I've already ended my experiment. To really get my acceptance rate up I have to turn off UE, but when I did that I'd be waiting and waiting for GH offer to show up and sometimes they just don't even during a scheduled block.


Grubhub is a nightmare for food 🥘 delivery 🚚.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> I was thinking $1/mile or $5. But I've already ended my experiment. To really get my acceptance rate up I have to turn off UE, but when I did that I'd be waiting and waiting for GH offer to show up and sometimes they just don't even during a scheduled block.


GH was a total disappointment. I waited them out two weeks.
Am back to doing DD.
I hope I never feel like going to GH ever again.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> GH was a total disappointment. I waited them out two weeks.
> Am back to doing DD.
> I hope I never feel like going to GH ever again.


Same for me a year ago.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> GH was a total disappointment. I waited them out two weeks.
> Am back to doing DD.
> I hope I never feel like going to GH ever again.


Sorry to hear. We know every market is different but right now GH has been very good. We’ll see how long it lasts.

I have totally had my fill of DD for a while. They just totally suck worse than ever before in my market. Between all the bullshit and all their rules and control they try to exert on drivers they have made it impossible to make good money. They have become worse and worse and too aggravating to even deal with. When you could still figure out how to make money with them then it was OK to put up with their bullshit. But now the offers suck, And they play more games than ever. Last time I got this aggravated with DD I took a full year off and only did GrubHub and a few others. I don’t know, but I’m taking a break from DD, will see for how long.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Grubhub's really bad in my market. From what I hear, Doortrash is even worse. UberEats is the best one right now, but I still need GH to make acceptable money. I also do this Texas-specific one called Favor.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Sorry to hear. We know every market is different but right now GH has been very good. We’ll see how long it lasts.
> 
> I have totally had my fill of DD for a while. They just totally suck worse than ever before in my market. Between all the bullshit and all their rules and control they try to exert on drivers they have made it impossible to make good money. They have become worse and worse and too aggravating to even deal with. When you could still figure out how to make money with them then it was OK to put up with their bullshit. But now the offers suck, And they play more games than ever. Last time I got this aggravated with DD I took a full year off and only did GrubHub and a few others. I don’t know, but I’m taking a break from DD, will see for how long.


Shop n pay orders went to crap too. Not worth it at all.

GH orders have gone down some, but not nearly as much as DD. But their window of business is only about 2 hours a night, they're never busy all the time.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I've said this before and I'll say it again, grubhub used to be the best pre-pandemic and during pandemic, there were so many good paying orders, after they were bought by the company just eat takeaway things went downhill.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Grubhub's really bad in my market. From what I hear, Doortrash is even worse. UberEats is the best one right now, but I still need GH to make acceptable money. I also do this Texas-specific one called Favor.


Big big difference in DD's favor. During the 2 weeks I switched over, except for the weekend, there were nights I didn't accept a single offer. For two weeks I averaged $350 per week with GH.

Back at DD I made $447.30 this Sat and Sun. 45 deliveries 13 hours active, 22 hours Dash time.

For me, the 2 weeks I went to GH were a failed experiment that cost me a pile of money.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

[QUOTE="Rickos69, post: 7543570, member: 163017"
…For me, the 2 weeks I went to GH were a failed experiment that cost me a pile of money.
[/QUOTE]
You could also consider it to be a successful experiment, better equipped with the knowledge you gained to make better $$ in the future.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> I've said this before and I'll say it again, grubhub used to be the best pre-pandemic and during pandemic, there were so many good paying orders, after they were bought by the company just eat takeaway things went downhill.


Yeah, freaking fatcats!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

@Rickos69 Now that the Packers whipped da Bears tonight, do you still admit, as you did years ago, that…


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> @Rickos69 Now that the Packers whipped da Bears tonight, do you still admit, as you did years ago, that…
> View attachment 677345


Can't view the attachment, but whatever it was, I surrender.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Can't view the attachment, but whatever it was, I surrender.


Now you should be able to see it. j😀


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Now you should be able to see it. j😀


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> View attachment 677374


Just in case you missed it the first time.









RESOLVED 😀


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Just in case you missed it the first time.
> View attachment 677375
> 
> 
> RESOLVED 😀


That is why our local sports radio station has a weekly weekend show called
Saturday Suckage
"We suck so you don't have to!"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> That is why our local sports radio station has a weekly weekend show called
> Saturday Suckage
> "We suck so you don't have to!"


That’s classic! You guys did win last week against the 49ers, but it was raining.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> That’s classic! You guys did win last week against the 49ers, but it was raining.











Packers turn Aaron Rodgers' ayahuasca use into touchdown celebration vs Bears


Aaron Rodgers and Allen Lazard celebrated a touchdown pass against the Chicago Bears and it appeared they paid tribute to the quarterback's offseason experiences.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Packers turn Aaron Rodgers' ayahuasca use into touchdown celebration vs Bears
> 
> 
> Aaron Rodgers and Allen Lazard celebrated a touchdown pass against the Chicago Bears and it appeared they paid tribute to the quarterback's offseason experiences.
> ...


LOL that’s funny he believes that. Did ya see his doppelgänger from Germany?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> LOL that’s funny he believes that. Did ya see his doppelgänger from Germany?


No, I haven't!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> No, I haven't!


He didn’t even know he looked like Aaron until fans started asking him to take a picture with him since they thought he was Aaron.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> He didn’t even know he looked like Aaron until fans started asking him to take a picture with him since they thought he was Aaron.
> View attachment 677426
> View attachment 677427


Wow!!!


----------

